# Day 3



## 19738 (Jul 17, 2005)

Well im on day 3 of starting the buspar and Estroven,and so far so good,no side affects yet(knock on wood)i started out at half a pill befor bed to see how it would affect me,today i went to half of one at dinner to,i really hope these work for me,i think the estroven is working to becouse i havent had the bad D in 2 days,it has calcium in it to and i thought it would be better for my age(42),it has firmed up quite a bit(sorry tmi).Thanks for making me see that i needed to do this


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Brilliant news! With how we suffer dailt 3 days without D is wonderful! Hope it carries on! xxxx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Glad to hear it is working for you!K.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

Sherri,How are you doing w/ the Buspar?


----------

